# wheel hop??



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

Does any one have wheel hop when spinning your tires? just curious if it is just my car?
Its loud and shakes the whole car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

You trying to "launch" with or without Traction Control engaged?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

HMDracing said:


> Does any one have wheel hop when spinning your tires? just curious if it is just my car?
> Its loud and shakes the whole car.




Well are cars dont have LSD's so when u spin your tires it will hop and bonce but u have to watch u can break axles or even worse break your transmission.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Traction control. Turn it off if you want to spin 'em through most of 1st. These will lay tracks, briefly, but still tracks, in the right conditions. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't dump the clutch like a kid in a Honda. A 2500 RPM launch is enough to give you just enough useful wheelspin for a quick launch. 

No, mine don't hop, just squeal. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Well are cars dont have LSD's so when u spin your tires it will hop and bonce but u have to watch u can break axles or even worse break your transmission.


^^^ what he said. Be careful, car is not built for drivetrain strength.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The car was engineered for MPG not MPH.

Also if you look deep into Cruzetalk our drivetrain isn't the strongest.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Wheel hop is a product of under-dampened suspension/springs. 

If you REALLY spin them you will occasionally get wheel hop, usually when there is moderate traction, like a wet road. The cure is in suspension, like a good sport shock setup.


----------



## HMDracing (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm curious about the week drive train now, but where do I look I'm pretty new to forums


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Well are cars dont have LSD's so when u spin your tires it will hop and bonce but u have to watch u can break axles or even worse break your transmission.


pretty sure our cars come with a lsd, my ls has one. Mine has saved me many times getting out of driveways.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> pretty sure our cars come with a lsd, my ls has one. Mine has saved me many times getting out of driveways.


Uhh...no. They're pretty rare in anything under 300 HP. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> pretty sure our cars come with a lsd, my ls has one. Mine has saved me many times getting out of driveways.


Pretty sure you don't have an LSD since to the best of my knowledge it has never been available on the Cruze, traction control probably helped you.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

guess i was wrong.guess my 110hp saved me


----------

